# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي > إرشيف رمضـانيات 1432 هـ >  >  !!!((عظيم الثواب في قيام الليل)) !!!

## مناوي

*فضل قيام الليل والحث عليه :
عن معاذ بن جبل قال كنت مع رسول الله ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) في سفر فأصبحت يوماً قريباً منه وهو يسير , فقلت يا رسول الله أخبرني بعمل يدخلني الجنة ويباعدني عن النار.
قال ( سألت عن عظيم وإنه ليسير على من يسره الله تعالى عليه , تعبد الله ولا تشرك به شيئاً وتقيم الصلاة وتؤتي الزكاة وتصوم رمضان وتحج البيت , ثم قال ألا أدلك على أبواب الخير الصوم جنة والصدقة تطفىء الخطيئة وصلاة الرجل في جوف الليل , ثم قرأ ) تتجافى جنوبهم عن المضاجع ( حتى بلغ ) جزاء بما كانوا يعملون ( , ثم قال ألا أخبرك برأس الأمر وعموده وذروة سنامه ؟ قلت بلى يا رسول الله.
قال رأس الأمر الإسلام وعموده الصلاة وذروة سنامه الجهاد , ثم قال ألا أخبرك بملاك ذلك كله ؛ قلت بلى يا رسول الله قال فأخذ بلسانه وقال اكفف عليك هذا.
فقلت يا رسول الله وإنما لمؤاخذون بما نتكلم فقال : ثكلتك أمك يا معاذ , وهل يكب الناس في النار على وجهوهم أو قال على مناخرهم إلا حصائد ألسنتهم ) أخرجه الترمذي عن أبي أمامة الباهلي عن رسول الله ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) قال ( عليكم بقيام الليل فإنه دأب الصالحين قبلكم وقربة إلى ربكم وتكفير السيئات ومنهاة عن الآثام ومطردة الداء عن الجسد ) أخرجه الترمذي


** عن ابن مسعود قال : قال رسول الله ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) ( عجب ربنا من رجلين رجل ثار عن وطائه ولحافه من بين جنبيه وأهله إلى صلاته فيقول الله عز وجل لملائكته انظروا إلى عبدي ثار عن فراشه ووطائه من بين جنبيه وأهله إلى صلاته رغبة فيما عندي وشفقة مما عندي , ورجل غزا في سبيل الله وانهزم مع أصحابه فعلم ما عليه في الانهزام وما له في الرجوع فرجع حتى أهريق دمه.
فيقول الله تعالى لملائكته انظروا إلى عبدي رجع رغبة فيما عندي وشفقة مما عندي حتى أهريق دمه ) أخرجه الترمذي بمعناه
///** عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال قال رسول الله ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) ( أفضل الصيام بعد شهر رمضان شهر الله المحرم وأفضل الصلاة بعد الفريضة صلاة الليل ) 
عن عائشة قالت ( كان رسول الله ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) يقوم الليل حتى تورمت قدماه فقلت لم تصنع هذا يا رسول الله وقد غفر لك ما تقدم من ذنبك وما تأخر قال أفلا أكون عبداً شكوراً ) عن علي قال قال رسول الله ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) ( إن في الجنة غرفاً يرى باطنها من ظاهرها وظاهرها من باطنها أعدها الله لمن ألان الكلام وأطعم الطعام وتابع الصيام وصلى بالليل والناس نيام ) أخرجه الترمذي.

اللهم اعنا على قيام الليل 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم يامناوي يارائع

*

----------


## مناوي

*الله يسلمك دنيا واخرى يا العم مهدي
*

----------


## جواندي

*اللهم اعنا على الصيام
والقيام وقراءة القرآن
بارك الله فيك اخي مناوي
*

----------


## عبده عبدالرحمن

*تسلم من الذنوب
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

اللهم اعنا على الصيام

والقيام وقراءة القرآن

بارك الله فيك اخي مناوي



 


مرورك اسعدني ....... 


الللهم  امين  يارب ..........
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبده عبدالرحمن
					

تسلم من الذنوب



 




الله يسلمك في الدارين يا حبيب           :ANSmile04:
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*جزاك الله عنا كل خير ... ونسأله جل وعلا أن يعيننا علي صيام هذا الشهر العظيم وقيامه ...

*

----------


## عجبكو

*جزاك الله خيرا يا مناوي في ميزان حسناتك انشاء الله 
*

----------


## Abobakr ramdan

*بارك الله فيك و ربنا يتقبل منا الصيام والقيام ويجلعنا من عتقا هذا الشهر الكريم
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*لك الشكر ..
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ..
وجعلنا واياكم من عتقاء هذا الشهر الكريم ،، 
تحياتي.
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*جزاك الله خير  يا  مناوى   وتم النقل للفائدة
                        	*

----------

